# Happy Birthday - Crawfish



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Crawfish,








Congratulations on turning the "Double Nickle".


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*happy birthday *









darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Birthday Crawfish
Have a nice day

Don action


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Happy BirthdayCrawfish







......... Have a Great Day!! 


















Tami


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Have a happy birthday.

Tim


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEON CRAWFISH!!!





















This is YOUR day! Hope it brings you joy!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Have a great day!!!!

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!

IT'S LITTLE LEON'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!































The double-nickle, eh? Not to worry - we're RIGHT behind you


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> HIP HIP HORRAY!!!!
> 
> IT'S LITTLE LEON'S BIRTHDAY!!!!!
> 
> ...


Well..... how about that?







Crawfish is celebrating another great year to go camping.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone. To me it's like, "another day older and deeper in debt". Does anyone know what song that came from?







If you do it will tell your age.









Leon


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Thanks everyone. To me it's like, "another day older and deeper in debt". Does anyone know what song that came from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you have to load 16 tons first???























*Happy Birthday, Leon!!! *


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Happy Birthday








Enjoy your day action

Thor


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Leon!!!

Dana


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Leon!!! 

Have a great day









Bill.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Leon Crawfish! I guess the song was before my time (thank God something is!)







, but the DH says he was thinking it was an ole' song about a coal miner and maybe by Jimmy Dean or someone like that (???)


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Hey Leon Crawfish! I guess the song was before my time (thank God something is!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7Heaven guessed it. The name of the song is "16 Tons" sung by Tennessee Ernie Ford. I think it was a little before my time too. Don't know when it was recorded.

Leon


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Theycallusthebreeze said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Leon Crawfish!Â I guess the song was before my time (thank God something is!)Â
> ...


The year was 1955

Don


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

1955! Ahhh...Now _*that*_ was a good year!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy birthday Crawfish!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Was out of town yesterday..so I miss this one.

Hope you had a GREAT B-DAY!!!


----------

